# What camera used the Compur 00 dial set shutter?



## star camera company (Jun 11, 2020)

The very early tiny Compur 00, looking for one.


----------



## IanG (Jun 11, 2020)

Not sure but they were made.  I have quite a number of Dial set Compurs but non that small, I have two smaller AGC shutters one with a 135mm Voigtlander lens, I think f6.8.

They'll have been on smaller German Avus style metal plate cameras, 6.5x9 and slow lenses on maybe the odd 9x12 cameras, also 6x9 and smaller folding roll film cameras.  Anyway slow lenses 135mm max FL. more likely 120mm, 105mm and smaller.

Ian


----------



## Dany (Jun 12, 2020)

You may find usefull information by means of this search engine (looking at catalogs from the early years):
Camera Search in reseller catalogs


----------



## star camera company (Jun 13, 2020)

I bought an 00 rim set, but playing games getting the seller from
Austria to find a way to send it with this covid crap.


----------



## IanG (Jun 14, 2020)

The threads differ I think between the Rimset and Dial set Compur #00 shutters. they definitely do with the Compur #0 and #1.

Once items are at a Post Office there's no issues, I've been recieving parcels from around the world jut takes 3 or 3 times as long 

Ian


----------



## star camera company (Jul 11, 2020)

Turned out the Ica icarette was a suitable Compur 00 donor.  It did require grinding mounting points off the case and repainting.


----------

